# Crime in Puerto Rico?



## pgnewarkboy (Apr 15, 2006)

Puerto Rico sounds great in many ways.  Then I read in Frommers about safety issues.  They make it sound as if outside of Jamaica PR has real crime problems.  Are they making too big a deal out of crime in PR.  Are the beaches near San Juan safe?

Thanks.


----------



## Island_Hopper (Apr 15, 2006)

I've been there many times...it's one of my favorite places.  We've never had any problems with crime.  Just use your head like you would anywhere else.  And I would definitely stay off the beaches after dark, not that I've ever heard of any actual problems, just that most locals tend to agree with the guide books on that point.  

Honestly, one of Puerto Rico's biggest drawbacks for me isn't the potential for crime, it's that the island is so big and there's so much to do that you can stress yourself out if you try to do too many things in one trip.  One thing I never skip is a trip to Culebra, though.  Flamenco is such a great beach.  And in the off-season, on a week day, you can practically have the whole thing to yourself.  What a great way to spend the day.

Where were you thinking about staying?


----------



## Diane (Apr 15, 2006)

*Homicide rate is more than three times U.S. average*

See http://www.streetgangs.com/topics/2002/081202pr.html  A google search will bring up many articles and statistical reports about Puerto Rico, including ships and planes going in and out of it, being the point of entry to the mainland U.S. for drugs from Columbia.  This is probably a minority view, but we looked at the statistics and recently passed on a trip there primarily for this reason.

Diane


----------



## hvsteve1 (Apr 15, 2006)

We were there last month. In Isla Verde most condos and resorts are fortified...limited access, razor wire, locked gates, guards, cameras etc. The El San Juan Hotel had a number of guards on the main floor and a guard sitting facing the elevators on each floor. ESJ Towers was set up so the only way onto the property was through the lobby. Even the gate to the beach had a security code and was a turnstile so nobody could follow anyone through. That told me something. But, hey, it's probably like any big city with a poverty problem. But, as with such tourist locations, the tourist areas are patrolled very heavily. It was like when we went to Mexico and the beaches were patrolled by marines and a common sight in the streets was heavily armed cops in the back of pickup trucks. You knew the bad guys were around but, if you stick to the tourist areas, you're in the "green zone".


----------



## SPARTANINPR (Apr 20, 2006)

Sorry guys,I was gonna answer this earlier but I was mugged at the Grande supermarkert.LOL.Just kidding!PR has a major crime problem related to drugs.If you are going to drug areas to "cop some blow" bring a submachine gun.If drugs aren't your thing keep your eyes open like you would in any major city.I've lived here for 13 years and personally have never had a problem.There hasn't been a tourist killed here since the 50's.Having said that I'm not taking a jog on the beach at 2am in San Juan.Some things are just common sense.As we all know from the TV,even in an idyllic place like Aruba,I'm not going into certain areas or out on the beach in the middle of the night.It always amazes me that the people that ask these questions are from places like Newark,that sanctuary of tranquility.No one from Iowa ever asks these questions.LOL.Come down have fun!


----------



## Darlene (Apr 20, 2006)

We went last May with our kids.  We stayed downtown at the Sheraton so that we could walk across the street to the cruise dock.  I have a friend who lives there (with her family) so we had local friends to take care of us.  That said, we went out at night in downtown Pueto Rico, and we had a great time.  I did not worried at all.  Is there crime, I'm sure.  Just like any major city.  Do you need to take precautions?  Absolutely.  Don't leave valuables locked in your care in plain sight.  The biggest problem we had was the traffic.  The same drive out to the rainforest in the morning that took 30+ minutes, took almost 2 hours coming back!  
Darlene


----------



## Eric in McLean (Apr 21, 2006)

Having lived in NYC, I'd avoid P.R.


----------



## SPARTANINPR (Apr 21, 2006)

Eric,I deleted my original comment so I could give you the benefit of the doubt.What exactly are you saying?


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 21, 2006)

I have a timeshare in Dorado, Puerto Rico.
I have never had a bad experience in my visits there. In fact, the people of Puerto Rico are some of the kindest and most helpful I've ever found while traveling. They are proud of their island and heritage. 
That being said, there are sections of my own favorite cities, Boston/London/Honolulu that I'd avoid. Also, one section in San Juan, La Perla, is to be avoided. It is in the shadow of El Morro. 
The only "crime" I ever "witnessed" in Puerto Rico was the crazy driving  (and that's from a Boston driver !)  
Go, enjoy. Use common sense as wherever & whenever traveling.
Beags


----------

